# Cruzinred92's late build thread



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Decided I should probably start my own build thread after looking at everyone else's lol. This year's build isn't big just making some changes to my setup. 

My current setup is:
Trifecta tune
Cxracing fmic
K&n intake w/injen filter and stock air straighter
Magnaflow muffler with res delete
Eibach springs
Msr095's
Tinted windows
And some other odds and ends. Alot to list.

Changes I'm making:
New retrofit headlights with mini h1's and full size gatling gun shroud with 100mm switchback halo on the inside of the shroud. With painted shroud and reflector bowl to match my intake and charge pipes.(Old retros bowls were fried)
Gloss black vinyl roof
15mm spacers f+r
+whatever I can get my hands on lol


Nothing too crazy this year. Most fun should be the headlights. Will post pics and keep updated as I go for those who are interested. Just got a 03 mdx for the fam vehicle so the cruze will be in the garage most of the time. Stay tuned!


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sneak peak of the retro
White halo
With Amber when the turn signal is on


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Blue or red? Pics don't do justice


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Red!!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

someone needs more storage. looks cool though


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hmmm. Still have 6 gigs available. Showing up on the app.

Edit: lol just realized you ment the tool box. Yeah... im late on it. Went back to post and saw it. Honestly tho there is just about every tool you need in that box.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Update:
Vinyl day! Getting the roof done today by a local shop. Will post pics after.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok so still working on spacers and retros now. Was having issues with the spacers lug nuts hitting my wheel and didnt really want to have to shave them and cut my factory studs sooooo i went with arp extended studs instead. I knocked the studs out of the spacers and used the as slip ons instead. It costs more but id rather be safe then sorry. This way if i want i can just take the spacers off and bolt the wheels back on without them too(instead of having to replace cut studs...). Had to drill the holes out to 1/2 in but its really not too bad. Removed the hubs from the vehicle to do this (only way to fit the arp's in). Sorry for the crappy pics but heres a few pics of the difference. Drivers side is done and passenger is not. Also some pics of the retros together. Still need to wire everything.
Also gloss black roof!
Before:

After:

Studs:


Gloss black roof:

Retros:

Switchbacks:


More to come!


----------

